# My boys <3



## MeapsMum (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi there!

About three weeks ago I saved two wee boys from being feeders at a pet store. A black hooded my daughter named Oso and a blue-grey we call Remy. They were very young and ended up needing to be supplemented with formula until they got a week bit bigger. Both are very sucky and sweet! 








Oso








Remy

Then on Friday I picked up two dumbo beige hooded dwarfs from a breeder! I was going to call them Valentine (Val- because he has a heart shape on his side) and his brother Cupid (Cue) but my daughter renamed Cue to "Gus." It suits him.








Val and Gus

And this Friday I'm picking up a little black dumbo rex dwarf from the same breeder. My daughter wants to call him Mickey. 








Mickey

I'm also picking up an ATL multi-level on Friday so that the boys will have lots of room! 

Love my boys already!


----------



## MeapsMum (Feb 27, 2015)

Update: apparently they are "Jaq" and "Gus Gus" after Cinderella's "rats." (Won't listen when I explain that they're actually mice lol)


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

BABBIES!!!! They are so cute! The first ones look like cute hamsters. I've never seen one that small.


----------



## MeapsMum (Feb 27, 2015)

They were much too young to be away from mum! I ended up giving them milk from a syringe! 
But here's Bruno!


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

Your kiddo has great taste in names  Can't get enough Disney! My hammy is named Gus Gus


----------



## RiddlesMum (Mar 25, 2015)

AHHHH! *DIES FROM CUTENESS OVERLOAD*

Adorable wee one's Meaps!!


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Sometimes I wish we could stop them getting any older so the urge to get more babies isn't as strong when you see the little cuties!!!


----------

